# Snake



## daschii (15. März 2004)

Hi leutz
Hab da mal ne Frage: 
Ich muss von der Schule aus ein Game programmieren. Ich habe jetzt da an "Snake" gedacht (das Nokia-game)
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie das ich es am besten programmieren kann?
...ich muss ja, damit das ganze läuft, erstmal ein "viereck" (schlange) haben, die sich automatisch immer bewegt, und die man mit den Pfeiltasten steuern kann.

Oder noch besser: Denn ganzen Quellcode?

greeez daschii


----------



## Bambusbieger (4. Mai 2004)

Wie willst dus haben? So, dass der Lehrer noch glaubt,dass dus gemacht hast ?


----------



## Ein_Freund (4. Mai 2004)

> Oder noch besser: Denn ganzen Quellcode?


*LÖÖÖL* Na wenigstens sagst Du, was Du denkst 

Nein, ernsthaft, beschäftige Dich damit und wenn Du an bestimmten Stellen nicht weiter kommst, dann frage uns. Wenn wir sehen, dass Du das ernst nimmst, dann werden wir Dir auch helfen.

@all Sorry, das ich in der  "Wir - Form"  geschrieben habe, aber ich denke, dass ist nicht nur meine Meinung, oder?


----------



## VBhorror (25. Mai 2004)

hehe ich brauch auch nen spiel für die schule ?! machen das alle schulen


----------



## Kriskra (25. Mai 2004)

@Ein_Freund. Ich denke das gleiche! Wenn dich dann der lehrer nur eine frage darrüber fragt weist du ja garnix von und wird dir auf die schliche kommen!

Edit: Für den anfang is Snake auch etwas schwer, ich würde leichter anfangen, wie z.b. mit nem TicTacToe spiel oder so... (Das war zumindest mein erstes spiel...)


----------



## FatFire (26. Mai 2004)

@Daschii, also Du wirst keinen finden, der Dir hier hilft für die Schule rumzutricksen, so wie das klingt, hast Du von programmieren ja null Ahnung (verstehe zwar nicht, wie das geht, wenn ihr das in der Schule aufbekommt, müsst ihr es grundsätzlich ja auch beigebracht bekommen haben), aber hier mal ne kleine Hilfe: http://www.v-basic.de/tutarea.php?kat=vbtuts
Hier findest Du 9 kurze Tuts, nach dessen Beendigung Du schonmal einen guten Grundstock hast, um so ein Programm in Angriff zu nehmen, sogar mit allen Features wie Highscoreliste. Sollten dann immer noch Fragen aufkommen, helfen wir hier gerne, aber so ist das ein bißchen billig.

P.S. vielen Dank an Marco Bürckel für diese wirklich guten Anfängertuts.


----------

